# Boot Liners and Insoles



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Intuition has a solid name and Reminds are excellent. 

I have a pair of Remind liners and they have been fantastic. I have a pair of older Burton Tribute boots and they are perhaps better than new since putting the Remind liners into them. Words of caution; the remind liners are rather stiff. You did not mention what your preference is, but if you want a really good fitting liner which offers a solid feel, the reminds might just be what you are looking for.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I agree with the above post. However Remind also has liners besides insoles. I personally would choose between the two if I were making the decision.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're in a set of Nike boots, just buy a new boot it's not worth getting a new liner the cost alone is that of almost a new boot.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

time for new boots


----------



## Fluid Motion (Oct 27, 2016)

A quality liner can really transform your boot. Intuition liners are great because you can really find the right style for you in regards to fit and performance. If you're looking for Intuition Liners head over to fluidmotionsports.com as we have discount Intuition Liners available right now and if you use the discount code : LINERS at checkout you can get an extra 15% off. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Get new boots. 

Nikes were narrow as he'll, if you have heel hold issues I'm betting your boots are too big. 

If your boots aren't too big and you've worn out the liners, your shells are dead too. Nikes were not a long lasting boot. 

If you're having heel issues in old boots it isn't cost effective to just replace liners and footbeds. And while you should absolutely ride aftermarket footbeds, supporting the underside of your foot will not help keep your heel down. Being properly fit will though. 

So, get fit, get new boots.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Get a burton Infinite liner on ebay in your size. 
Don't buy intuition liners: those are made for ski boots/alpine. You have to size down your "shell" to get a proper fit. You obviosly can use it with your boots, but it will be loose. Those also require molding for best fit. 

But I'd agree that it's time for new boots How many days you put on yours?


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

TLN said:


> Don't buy intuition liners: those are made for ski boots/alpine.


There's nothing wrong with using Intuition liners in softboots. I have been using a powerwrap style Scarpa ski boot liner for many years in my DriverX boots, and they are the absolute best thing I have tried in them for comfort and performance. They have in fact outlasted three pairs of DriverX shells. They are done though, and I will try one of the Intuition Powerwrap ones next. Just have to decide which one fits my boots and style better.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mig Fullbag said:


> There's nothing wrong with using Intuition liners in softboots. I have been using a powerwrap style Scarpa ski boot liner for many years in my DriverX boots, and they are the absolute best thing I have tried in them for comfort and performance. They have in fact outlasted three pairs of DriverX shells. They are done though, and I will try one of the Intuition Powerwrap ones next. Just have to decide which one fits my boots and style better.


I've wondered about this, my ski buddies have been splooging about these liners...but...they have those horrible boots they have to wear....poor bastards....can't even identify with them......Its like i'm eating in chinatown and they dont even have mouths......poor footbound men....


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> I've wondered about this, my ski buddies have been splooging about these liners...but...they have those horrible boots they have to wear....poor bastards....can't even identify with them......Its like i'm eating in chinatown and they dont even have mouths......poor footbound men....


Haaa! Haa! Ha! And the best thing about my old Scarpa liners is that I paid $29 for them in a clearout sale. They were so good and made such a difference for me that now I don't mind paying the full retail price for a similar style pair (high powerwrap style with ankle and cuff reinforcement). And most of them can be remolded about 6 times or more.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Mig Fullbag said:


> There's nothing wrong with using Intuition liners in softboots. I have been using a powerwrap style Scarpa ski boot liner for many years in my DriverX boots, and they are the absolute best thing I have tried in them for comfort and performance. They have in fact outlasted three pairs of DriverX shells. They are done though, and I will try one of the Intuition Powerwrap ones next. Just have to decide which one fits my boots and style better.


Have you bought boots with liners in mind?(i.e. one size smaller). Have you molded the liners or just using them as-is? 
I see lots of pros, if you're sizing down, replacing liners with intuition and molding em. Molding for softboots will be especially tricky, but that's doable. 

I have my UPZ RC10 with Intuition powerwrap and Driver X with imprint 3 liner. I haven't tried driver X last season, might mold em(rice methon may be?) this year.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

TLN said:


> Have you bought boots with liners in mind?(i.e. one size smaller). Have you molded the liners or just using them as-is?
> I see lots of pros, if you're sizing down, replacing liners with intuition and molding em. Molding for softboots will be especially tricky, but that's doable.
> 
> I have my UPZ RC10 with Intuition powerwrap and Driver X with imprint 3 liner. I haven't tried driver X last season, might mold em(rice methon may be?) this year.


No, I already had the boots. I was looking to make them stiffer with this liner, as the different model years of DriverX have very different flexes. The liners I bought were actually half a size bigger than my boots because that is all that was left in the sale. I rode them as is for the first few days before molding them, as it's what was recommended anyway. Then molded them myself using a specialized oven at a local shop (bootfitter had quit the place) and used them for the next six seasons with gigantic smile on my face. Also added a custom powerstrap to the liners.


----------

